# Filters at Lowe's



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I was at Lowe's this morning buying some boiler drains and some weed and feed and i said while I'm here let me get a air filter for my Cub and my Snapper. They wanted $17. and some change for the Cubs Kaw filter and didn't even have the 8HP Briggs i needed. I said the heck with that i had to pass a Husqvarna, Snapper, Gravely and a Dixon Dealer on the way home i will stop there and get them. I got both air filters from the dealer for $20. and some change Lowe's is very high on the filters your better off getting them from your dealer.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

That's probably their strategy to undercut the dealers on the Husky's and Cubs to get your business, then gig you on the parts and accessories.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

They wait until they get a reputation for having low prices and then sneak them back up when you're not paying attention. Many people shop for convienence and will think well if it costs this much at lowes it must be much more at the dealer.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Keep you eye on those filters at Lowes Jody.I was at my local Lowes awhile back.They had a discount table set up.On that table was a stack of air filters for the 1527 Cub Cadet marked down to $4.00 they had atleast a half dozen probably more.I think the 1525 takes a different filter however.I was not looking to see if they had that one.They also had belts and fuel filters and blades on that table.

I guess because the 1500 series is discontined and they just were not selling.I should have grabbed up those air filters for my JD LX277 but I was in a hurry and was not thinking straight that day.I was not sure if they were the same air filter.After I got home I realised of course they were.I went back a week or so later and they appeared to be gone.Im stll kicking my self for that mistake.I should have bought them all as im sure someone did.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Yup. They always get you on the accessories & maintenance stuff.

PartsAmerica does the same thing when they open up in a new town. They undercut the others (O'Reilly/Advance/NAPA) by ~20% for the first 6 months, then the prices slowly creep back up. They get you into the habit of coming to them and hope that you don't do price comparisons anymore.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CatDaddy _
> *Yup. They always get you on the accessories & maintenance stuff.
> 
> PartsAmerica does the same thing when they open up in a new town. They undercut the others (O'Reilly/Advance/NAPA) by ~20% for the first 6 months, then the prices slowly creep back up. They get you into the habit of coming to them and hope that you don't do price comparisons anymore. *



The only thing is everytime I bought something at PartsAmerica I end up half the time takking it back because it was defective. To me the easier route is going to NAPA once and getting it right the first time and not having to do returns because of cheap parts that do not work. To me NAPA is the top of the line for auto parts and they have a neat guy Driving the #15 Nascar Nextel Cup car.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well Lowe's only had two filters for the 1525 and they looked like they been there for the last two years. The one i got at the dealer is the same filters just in a plastic bag instead of a cardboard and hard plastic card with Cub Cadet on it. They were both Genuine Kaw filters. Even the Kohler filters at Lowe's were the same price they are just high on there filters.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Yea there high on the Kohler filter I checked.I figure they were high on the Kawasaki filter also and then were stuck with a bunch to discount.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I need to replace mine too before the mowing season, and I will get it from the dealer. I believe in supporting the dealers, and before someone blasts me, yes, I did buy my tractor from Lowes, but it was $900 cheaper. I would pay a little more to a dealer for the support and maint. issue, but I could not turn the deal down.

Any part I need for it will be bought from my local dealer- one, to support them, and two, because the dealer is only 3.5 miles away, vs. Lowes being 25 minutes away in heavy traffic. So if the dealer was a few bucks more, it would still be well worth it.

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh I hear ya Greg. You want to support your dealer, but $900 is a LOT!! You want to support them, not subsidize them.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL...I just had to include that in there so I didnt feel like a hypocrate. My philosophy was that with buying the Cub (rather than a $850 Wal-Mart special), I hopefully wont have to rely on the dealer for a long time. I hope it dont come back and haunt me. Besides, the only reason the dealer wanted $900 more was so he could make the discontinued 1525 seem "unattractive", as it was alot easier for him to just sell me what he had on hand. He acted like he had alot of trouble finding one, and I know there were still quite a few around.

Other than that though, I will definately support my dealer. I ended up buying my Stihl blower from him, and was impressed with the time he took to show me how to use it and maintain it. Not like grabbing a box off a shelf and waiting in line at Home Depot or something, where its just rang up and thrown into a shopping cart.

Greg


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Filter Replacement Numbers*

I will be glad to look up cross-references for some of the tractor filters. (If I have the time) I can probably get you the FRAM or equivalent numbers.

I happen to be using a Toyota Camry filter on my JD180 if I run out of JD, they are available for like under $4 each. It happens that in this case the filters are exact matches and are made by/for JD and/or Toyota by the same company


----------

